# pregnancy



## prettylady5 (Aug 30, 2015)

Can anyone see a line,it looks very faint to me


----------



## Nonie's mom (Sep 26, 2006)

prettylady5 said:


> Can anyone see a line,it looks very faint to me


Surely looks like a faint line to me!!! Take another test in the morning!


----------



## prettylady5 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks and I did a digital test and it said not preg...I've had 2 positives and 2 negatives I think Imma make a appt for a blood test


----------



## juliedespino (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you for posting


----------

